# 1. RUM- Tour Mömlingen



## tyerax (30. Juli 2006)

Datum: 20.08.2006
Start: 10:00 Uhr
Ort: Mömlingen
Parkplatz: Kultur- und Sporthalle Mömlingen
Von der Kulturhalle (Königsberger Straße) folgen Sie dem
beschilderten Radweg in Richtung Hainstadt und erreichen
nach ca. 3 km das Grenzfest des Radfahrvereins.
Start/Ziel: Am Radweg zwischen Mömlingen und Hainstadt an der
bayr./hess. Grenze!
Ablauf: In 3 bis 4 unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen, die nach ca. 4
Kilometer eingeteilt werden, kann eine Vielzahl von
Singletrails, Schotterpisten und Panoramawegen im Norden
des Odenwaldes unter die Stollen genommen werden.
Die Gruppen werden nach ca. 30, 40 und 50 km wieder im Ziel zurück sein.
Zum Tourbeginn werden Mineralwasser und Apfelsaftschorle sowie Verpflegung
(Bananen u. Riegel) zur Verfügung gestellt. Für das leibliche Wohl ist nach der
Tour mit Grillgut, Bier und Musik im Festzelt gesorgt.
Für die Tour besteht HELMPFLICHT!
Versicherung: Versicherung ist Sache des Teilnehmers
Startgeld: Keine Startgebühr!!!
Veranstalter: Mömlinger MTB Freunde
1. MTB RUM Tour
Weitere Informationen unter : www.mtb-mömlingen.de


----------

